# Notebook oder Ultrabook !?



## Dome Xe (27. Dezember 2011)

*Guten Abend/Morgen, 
* 
ich suche derzeitig ein Notebook/Ultrabook das ich hauptsächlich zum arbeiten benutzen möchte: 
-zum einen für* die Schule*(Abitur, etc.) 
-einfache Nutzung zu Hause zum Surfen, *Musik, Filme* und vllt das *ein oder andere Spiel 
-zuletzt noch als DJ mit Software wie Native Instruments Traktor Pro2, Cubase und Machine (teilweise gleichzeitig)
* 
_Mein Preisrahmen wäre 1000 abwärts.   _

*Wäre hier mehr ein Notebook oder Ultrabook zu empfehlen und sollte ich noch ein paar Monate warten oder nicht ? *

Habe mir bei Notebooks schonmal was angeschaut. z.B. 
Dell XPS 15z Notebook Zusammenstellen & Kaufen | Dell Deutschland                 <--- Der mit i7 und 750Gb HDD könnte ich für 1000 haben. 
*Bei Ultrabooks kenn ich mich nicht aus. Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen `?*

MfG


----------



## Rayken (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube du bist besser mit einem Notebook bedient als mit einem Ultrabook, wenn du es nur zuhause benutzen willst.

Die Vorteile von Ultrabooks sind das geringe Gewicht, als Arbeitsnotebook daher ideal wenn man es 
mit sich rumtragen muss/will. Dazu die lange Akkulaufzeit daher ideal z.B. fürs Studium.

Für aktuelle Spiele ist die eingebaute Grafikkarte der aktuellen Ultrabook Generation viel 
zu schwach bzw. Spiele lassen sich da nur in höchstens der minimalen Konfiguration spielen.

Aber wer kauft schon ein Notebook/Ultrabook zum spielen?

Von Asus gibts das hier ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks- ASUS ASUS ZENBOOK UX31E
das gibts noch in der 12" und 11" Version...

Fazit der Ultrabooks leicht wie ein Netbook aber fast genauso leistungsfähig wie ein normales Notebook, zudem haben die meisten eine SSD Festplatte, die leider sehr wenig platz hat dafür aber sehr schnell.
Als DJ braucht man denke ich viel Platz auf der Festplatte. 128 bzw. 256GB sind da etwas wenig bei einem Ultrabook oder?

Unter dem Link hier gibts derzeit alle 8 Ultrabooks die angeboten werden:
Ultrabooks: Acht leichte und flache Konkurrenten für das MacBook Air - NETZWELT
ttp://www.asus.de/Notebooks/Superior_Mobility/ASUS_ZENBOOK_UX31E/


----------



## Dome Xe (27. Dezember 2011)

"Werkauft sich schon ein notebook/ultrabook zum spielen?" 
-> nur für Kleinere Sachen nichs großes...

Ultrabook wäre praktisch da man als DJ doch häufig auch unterwegs ist + Studium + in die Schule 

Musik ist sowieso nur extern drauf hauptsächlich...

Nur weiß ich nicht ob die DJ Software flüssig läuft auf einem Ultrabook...


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

Die Ultrabooks habe meines Wissen keinen wechselbare Akku.
Vll lohnt sich ein Blick auf die Buissnessgeräte also zB HP Probook und Dell Vostro.


----------



## Superwip (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich halte nicht viel von Ultrabooks... die geringe Dicke trägt am Ende kaum zur Mobilität bei, die Leistung (vor allem in Relation zum Preis, insbesondere die Grafikleistung) und vor allem auch die Anschlussvielfalt lässt dafür meist zu wünschen übrig; manche haben ja selbst LAN nur über einen Adapter


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn jezt schon wieder ein Ultrabook? ^^ Gibt es nicht schon genug Kategorien? Notebook, Desktopreplacement, Subnotebook, Netbook...  was kommt noch? Supranotebook? Nicebook? Bigbook? Bookwal? ^^ 


Wegen Musik: du nutzt dann sicher ein USB-Interface, oder? Ohne wird es mit onboardsound nämlich schwer, der ist idR ziemlich ungeeignet selbst mit Asio4all-Treibern.


----------



## Dome Xe (27. Dezember 2011)

Arbeite über Usb (Midi) mit einem Midicontroller von Reloop. Meine Software dazu ist NI Traktor Pro2. 
Dann noch NI Micro Machine über Midi mit entsprechender Software und zuletzt 
noch ein Midi-Keyboard zur Steuerung von Cubase.

Weiß nicht genau wie ich es zurzeit laufen habe,glaube aber über onboard Sound. 
Wollte mir aber demnächst eine externe DJ-Soundkarte zulegen. 

Was haltet ihr von    Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen    (könnte man für 999 euro kriegen)

Sollte schon gut aussehen, weil man sich mit seinem Notebook dann auch viel zeigt ... (15z sieht ein wenig wie das macbook pro aus, aber das ist leider zu teuer)


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

Dome Xe schrieb:


> Arbeite über Usb (Midi) mit einem Midicontroller von Reloop. Meine Software dazu ist NI Traktor Pro2.
> Dann noch NI Micro Machine über Midi mit entsprechender Software und zuletzt
> noch ein Midi-Keyboard zur Steuerung von Cubase.
> 
> ...


 Bei DEM Preis wird das sicher qualitativ sehr gut sein, da Du ansonsten ein ca. gleichstarkes Modell für die Hälfte kriegen könntest, mit nem Quadcore ab ca 600€.  

Hier Tests der 15z-Serie: Dell XPS 15z Notebook im Test Das edle Zugpferd Namens XPS 15z auf notebookjournal.de und Test: Dell XPS 15z - ComputerBase und Dell XPS 15z im Test: Allround-Notebook mit viel Leistung - NETZWELT und Test Dell XPS 15z Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 




> Sollte schon gut aussehen, weil man sich mit seinem Notebook dann auch viel zeigt ... (15z sieht ein wenig wie das macbook pro aus, aber das ist leider zu teuer)


 Wenn du drauf wert legst, bei Leuten gut dazustehen und die zu "beeindrucken", die oberflächlich denken, dann ist das Aussehen natürlich wichtig    wenn das aber der EINZIGE Grund ist, 400-600€ mehr auszugeben als für ein rein von der Leistung her ähnlich starkes Modell, solltest Du dir das überlegen


----------



## Dome Xe (27. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich mir die Tests durchgelesen habe, bin ich leicht geschockt und vom 15z total abgeneigt.. 
Zuerst wollte ich mir ein MacBook Pro 15" zulegen, aber bei einem Schüler aus der Mittelschicht ist das mit der Finanzierung nicht ganz so einfach. 

Am MacBook Pro überzeugen mich vorallem Betriebssystem, das Touchpad, Aussehen und die gute zusammenarbeit der Komponenten. 
Minuspunkt sind nur die 4Gb Ram, da 8 schon besser wären. Doch mit 1800-2150 Euro ist das für mich ein echter Kampfpreis. 

Prinzipiell steh ich jetzt wieder bei 0..


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

Dass ein fast doppelt so tures Notebook besser ist, das ist doch klar - die Frage ist, ob das 15z FÜR DEN PREIS jetzt mies ist oder nicht, also auch welche Kriterien die Tester da ansetzen, bzw was DU wirklich brauchst. Rein leistungsmäßig wie gesagt wärst Du auch schon für 500-600€ völlig ausreichend bedient, und das sind dann ja auch keine Notebooks, die auseinanderfallen, nur weil man die 3 mal in nen Rucksack steckt...


----------



## Superwip (28. Dezember 2011)

Ein HP ProBook 4530s mit 39,6cm Diagonale könnte auch was für dich sein, vielleicht auch ein kleineres ProBook 6460b mit 35,6cm Diagonale; noch besser wären die EliteBooks aber die kosten alle über 1000€


----------

